# Eine Frage zu Hydra (Brute Force)



## NetSecure (17. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einige Dienste meines Server überprüfen.
Dazu habe ich 

- Hydra installiert. 
- Eine liste mit Loginnamen erstellt
- Eine Liste mit Möglichen Passwörtern erstellt.

Nun testet Haydra alles brav durch.
Soweit so gut.

Ich möchte nun aber, dass zb für den möglichen benutzer "name" auch das passwort "name123" getestet wird.
Also soll Hydra aus der Loginliste einen Namen entnehmen, daraufhin das mögliche Passwort aus dem Namen und einem weiterem String zusammen setzen.

Ist dies in irgendeiner Weise möglich?


----------



## Kai008 (17. März 2010)

Ich glaube, das nennt sich Hybritangriff. Allerdings ist das kein Brute Force, Brute Force wäre der Test aller möglichen Benutzernamen/Passwörter.
Das was du machst ist eine Dictionary-Attack (Wörterbuchattacke). Wenn das Programm deiner Wahl nicht deinen gewünschten Angriff unterstützt hast du die Möglichkeiten dir ein Programm zu suchen was es kann, ein Programm zu schreiben was es kann oder es bleiben zu lassen.
Aber nach dem du nichtmal angegeben hast, um was für einen Dienst es sich handelt (.htaccess?, FTP?, Applet?, Forum?) kann wohl niemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Ich kenne Hydra zwar nicht, aber soweit ich weiß kann es echt viele Protokolle/Dienste angreifen.

Denke aber daran, um wieviele Möglichkeiten sich durch so einen Angriff die zu testeten Passwörteranzahl erhöhen.


----------

